# Albino Buck



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw this nice Albino buck in Avon Lake today. I have seen him several times the past couple years but this was the first time i was able to snap a picture. looks to be a nice 8 maybe even a 10.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Can't see him, even tried my binoculars. I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

well that pic didnt turn out how i wanted...not sure how to make it bigger


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Pawpaw. The pic is on my phone and won't let me upload direct. When I do it from computer it shrinks the pic. Sorry. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you see it now


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Snake that is a little better


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

he is a pibald not a albino i see him every day behind the kiddie college on moore road


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

flanders said:


> he is a pibald not a albino i see him every day behind the kiddie college on moore road


That's where he was. Crossed over walker road and into the woods by Drugmart. Never heard of a pibald gonna have to look that one up. Thanks for the clarification. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

no proplem hey i am a new user how do i make a post lol i am not very computer savy. also i have been looking for his sheds every year still have not found them yet hopen this year there is also 2 smaller pibald bucks in avon lake they almost look like a cow


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

flanders said:


> no proplem hey i am a new user how do i make a post lol i am not very computer savy. also i have been looking for his sheds every year still have not found them yet hopen this year there is also 2 smaller pibald bucks in avon lake they almost look like a cow


Click on the " New Thread" button under the "Forum" that you want to post.

It will be near the top left corner...

BTW the deer in my avatar is neither an albino nor a piebald but a pure white deer with dark eyes. There is a herd of them in upstate New York at the old Seneca Army Depot in Romulus NY.


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you sir. thats pretty cool a whole heard! are they wild or farm raised?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

flanders said:


> Thank you sir. thats pretty cool a whole heard! are they wild or farm raised?


The Army built the depot during WW2. They built a perimeter fence around the 10,000 acres which locked in a small population of deer. Some of the deer had a recessive gene that due to the continued inbreeding made it self known and let to the birth of some white deer. at one time there were about 300 white deer in a population of 700.

I was station there during the Viet Nam era and the base closed in 2000but the deer are still there..


Click on photo to enlarge...


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:85&tx=80&ty=34

this looks to be the same deer. seen this in the paper last winter.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Can you see it now
> View attachment 69118


pic of that buck looks even cooler cause its in snow.:!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thats a very popular buck, there are 2 pictures of him in the latest edition of ohio outdoor news.


----------

